# Turkey Breast Tips



## ej73 (Jul 17, 2016)

This coming weekend, I'm gearing up to smoke my first turkey breast. In my opinion, smoked turkey is one of the most underrated delicious meats! (Of course, I'll be doing some red meat on the grill to compliment...)

I'm going for a rub that's full of the basics, plus a little paprika and ancho for spice. Fruit wood for flavor. Vertical smoker.

Anyone got any good tips?


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 17, 2016)

A lot of people swear by brining for huge flavor. If you read through this thread it has some really good info: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83932/turkey-brine

Good luck! Post pics!


----------



## ej73 (Jul 17, 2016)

bauchjw said:


> A lot of people swear by brining for huge flavor. If you read through this thread it has some really good info: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83932/turkey-brine
> 
> Good luck! Post pics!


Perfect - definitely testing out that brine and injection - thanks!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jul 17, 2016)

EJ73 said:


> bauchjw said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of people swear by brining for huge flavor. If you read through this thread it has some really good info: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83932/turkey-brine
> ...



That brine is awesome !   Thumbs Up   I use it often.


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 18, 2016)

EJ73 said:


> Perfect - definitely testing out that brine and injection - thanks!



Can't wait! I'm in!


----------



## tropics (Jul 19, 2016)

EJ73 said:


> This coming weekend, I'm gearing up to smoke my first turkey breast. In my opinion, smoked turkey is one of the most underrated delicious meats! (Of course, I'll be doing some red meat on the grill to compliment...)
> 
> I'm going for a rub that's full of the basics, plus a little paprika and ancho for spice. Fruit wood for flavor. Vertical smoker.
> 
> Anyone got any good tips?


I'm in I love smoked Turkey 

I used my mini to do one in Jan going to have to do another soon.We get the Hotel style no legs or thighs.take a look

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240932/first-turkey-for-2016-in-the-mini

Richie


----------



## ej73 (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks great


tropics said:


> I'm in I love smoked Turkey
> 
> I used my mini to do one in Jan going to have to do another soon.We get the Hotel style no legs or thighs.take a look
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! I'll try n' take some pics this weekend. I'm usually working solo, so sometimes I forget to de-glove and pose the meat, and then everyone's hungry, ya know how that goes. haha.


----------



## ej73 (Jul 24, 2016)

Smoked that turkey today, and boy was it good.

I followed the brine, injection and spritz recipe from: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83932/turkey-brine. 

The photo uploader on the forum doesn't seem to be working today, so if you wanna see the pic:



This is probably the most flavorful and juicy turkey I've ever had!

Some highlights:

* Rub was simple coarse black pepper, kosher salt, little bit of sweet paprika.

* WSM, 260-ish, cherry wood chunks

* It was two Butterball breasts - one had dark meat, the other just white. The dark one tasted better IMO - but fell apart while slicing. The white was still solid, just not as melt in your mouth good.

* Stalled badly at 157 degrees, going almost an hour before limping to 160. Then it dipped to 159, so I wrapped for the last half-hour to get over the hump.

* Let it rest about 20-25 minutes after pulling at 164.

* Despite just being a simple rub, this turkey seriously has some subtle zest. Very surprising and awesome. Must be that tiny bit of Cajun spice in the brine and/or that Italian dressing in the injection.

* It has a nice, light and soft smoke ring - didn't really show up in the pic, but it's there.

Highly recommend the recipe.

Going to be eating this all week for lunch!


----------



## ej73 (Jul 31, 2016)

Smoked that turkey today, and boy was it good.

I followed the brine, injection and spritz recipe from: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/83932/turkey-brine. 

Photo below.

This is probably the most flavorful and juicy turkey I've ever had!

Some highlights:

* Rub was simple coarse black pepper, kosher salt, little bit of sweet paprika.

* WSM, 260-ish, cherry wood chunks

* It was two Butterball breasts - one had dark meat, the other just white. The dark one tasted better IMO - but fell apart while slicing. The white was still solid, just not as melt in your mouth good.

* Stalled badly at 157 degrees, going almost an hour before limping to 160. Then it dipped to 159, so I wrapped for the last half-hour to get over the hump.

* Let it rest about 20-25 minutes after pulling at 164.

* Despite just being a simple rub, this turkey seriously has some subtle zest. Very surprising and awesome. Must be that tiny bit of Cajun spice in the brine and/or that Italian dressing in the injection.

* It has a nice soft smoke ring - didn't really show up in the pic, but it's there.

Highly recommend the recipe.

Going to be eating this all week for lunch!













Screen Shot 2016-07-24 at 7.20.30 PM.png



__ ej73
__ Jul 31, 2016


----------



## bauchjw (Jul 31, 2016)

:points: for all my :drool:
Looks like they came out perfect! It's nice to have those simple S&P rubs, especially if you're injecting/brine! No point in overpowering more subtle flavor your trying to bring out! 

Great job!


----------

